# Mr. Reznor Smith update



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, our little foster man has had a set back. As I hope you remember, Rezzie is our AMAR foster. He had a bad femur fracture which required pinning. He was doing so well, walking and even trotting on occasion without limping. All that changed one week ago, from one day to the next he started holding the leg up again. At first I thought he was a little too active for his own good so I gave him some pain medication. But after no change in 2 days back to the vet he went. My fears were confirmed, one of his pins seems to have moved. So he is going to go back to surgery later this week. Please keep the little man in your prayers and send good thought his way. He has been uncomfortable these past few days despite pain medications. The vet was hoping that with pain medication we could add 1-2 more weeks to the recovery time for his fracture to heal but we can't wait any longer. Here is the latest pic of the little brave boy.:wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh, I am sorry to hear this. Poor little man. I will be thinking about him, I hope all goes well. Thank you for all you do for him...please give him a kiss for me!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So sorry for the poor little guy and you. I know you suffer right along with him. Better to get that pin out and hope the leg is healed good enough now. Sending hugs and kisses to him, Edie


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Poor baby, life has been hard for him. Dont worry little man it will all be worth it in the end. soon you will be running around like it never happened. Dont worry you are in my prayers


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

He's so cute--I hope all goes well. With your care, he has the best of chances! :grouphug:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Awe, the poor little guy! I sure hope this surgery will help and be the final piece for him to be completely healed. He is in my prayers and so are you Gigi!! Give the sweet boy a hug and a kiss for me. :hugging:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I hope all goes well and when he is better then I hope he will go to a home that will love and cherish him. No dog should have to suffer like that.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope all goes well for this little guy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, Gigi. Are they going to take the pin out or place it differently? Sending prayers.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh little man, I'm so sorry that you're having a rough time. Sending good thoughts and prayers for a quick and easy recovery.

Laurie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Weh!
Kitzel sends his deepest regrets to Mr. Reznor Smith! He would send one of his treats but Lisi stole it & finished it off while Kitzel was licking the stamp! (She thought he was licking his lips from a treat.):goof:
Gigi, does this mean they just take out the pin, sew him up & he has to be in a stroller or crate until it is healed? How much longer? Poor guy will probably have to wear the collar again? 
Sending you big hugs, and get well wishes & prayers for healing :wub:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Oh no, Gigi. Are they going to take the pin out or place it differently? Sending prayers.


Dear Susan,
Please see answer below. Thank you for your prayers, they mean a lot.

GG


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...hope all goes well and he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Oh Weh!
> Kitzel sends his deepest regrets to Mr. Reznor Smith! He would send one of his treats but Lisi stole it & finished it off while Kitzel was licking the stamp! (She thought he was licking his lips from a treat.):goof:
> Gigi, does this mean they just take out the pin, sew him up & he has to be in a stroller or crate until it is healed? How much longer? Poor guy will probably have to wear the collar again?
> Sending you big hugs, and get well wishes & prayers for healing :wub:


LOL, Lisi, I think you are our Stormy's soul sister!:thumbsup: 
Rezzie actually has several pins. This type of fracture was quite complex, it was very distal which means it was very close to the knee joint making it very difficult to place pins properly without compromising the knee joint. His surgeon did a good job, she was quite pleased with the results as she should have been. I have the pre and post x-rays and was going to post them but the files are too big. Rez's fracture actually seems pretty stable on exam and, my biggest fear, that one of the pins had migrated into his knee joint, didn't pan out in the exam, TG. I have requested that all the pins be removed as I don't want to risk a pin moving later and have him go through this again. His fracture should have healed enough by now to not need much except a little less activity for another week or so. Then he should be ready for adoption. He is a sweet, smart, good boy. No longer afraid like he was, responding to clicker training very well and knows the basic commands. Please spread the word and lets find him a great forever home!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Gigi, that makes me so happy to hear! Thank you for this good word. You all do such fantastic things that I am overjoyed tonight! 
I wish I lived state side & I could take him, but alas, I will pray for the right, wonderful family for this little, precious lad. He is so handsome & brave & will light up someone's life immensely. 
We are taking our Kitzel to Texas A & M Vet Hospital in Oct. to see about why he is still limping. He doesn't have pins (operated in Austria) as the vet used wire to stabilize his knees---so we may have that removed if they think it would help. 
I will hold Mr. Smith close in my heart/prayers. Do keep us up-dated please.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Gigi, I'm sorry to hear about this minor setback in Mr. Reznor Smith's recovery. He is blessed to have you taking such wonderful care of him! I hope that removing the pins will do the trick, and I'll spread the word about him to find a wonderful forever home


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. I am praying that all goes well for this little guy. rayer: Please keep us posted as soon as you can.


----------



## bijou (Jul 21, 2012)

Sending prayers for a successful surgery and a quick recovery for this little guy!! I am so sorry he is having to have this done!!


----------

